# Why pay 90$ for a das keyboard



## amanwani (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.daskeyboard.com/
Great idea but a tad bit on the expensive side so....
lol i got some krylon fusion paint and sprayed my own. 

Logitech board = 10$
Paint = 4$
Having a blank keyboard without paying 90$ = Priceless


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 25, 2006)

My friend did this, the paint will rub off slowly and look really bad.


----------



## amanwani (Aug 25, 2006)

the paint is supposed to fuse with plastic and, in the terrible event that it doesnt i can always put a few more coats on it.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 25, 2006)

It seems that the Das keyboard has better mehcanical switches, so I guess you still don't have the same keyboard.


----------



## amanwani (Aug 25, 2006)

Yet compare the prices and, i never said i had the same keyboard i just said it was blank


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 25, 2006)

Then all you did is paint black, no diference at all. I bet you anything that the Das keyboard is still better. The mechanical switches is a big part of the inovation of the Das keyboard, not just black.


----------



## amanwani (Aug 25, 2006)

I agree, i was just saying there is a much cheaper way to have a *blank* keyboard


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 25, 2006)

To have a cheaper blank keyboard, then it is cheaper the way you did it, but for responsive mechanical switches, the Das is better. But for a blank keyboard what you did is pretty good.


----------



## zekrahminator (Aug 25, 2006)

If you're not looking at the keyboard anyways....


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 25, 2006)

Lol dont be so hard on the guy, if it doesnt rub off it will look nice. You might add a second layer before using it.

BTW, Welcome to TPU.


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 25, 2006)

Agreed... Looks good to me, as long as it doesn't rub off.

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't think I could ever spend that much on a keyboard that's just going to get food crumbs and God knows what else stuck between the keys. What you did is good enough.


----------



## Agility (Sep 10, 2006)

I bet you're going to have problems typing. Man you remembered the entire keyboard layout? Even the equals and plus? Screw yourself......


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 10, 2006)

you need to use vinyl paint. it's a special paint made for plastic which soaks into the material and doesnt rub of. problem is that you dont have the letters left after spraying


----------



## Agility (Sep 10, 2006)

He's a keyboard geek i guess...lol it wouldn't be werid it you post a new thread about how you threw your keyboard. Perhaps a video..


----------



## Slater (Sep 10, 2006)

WTF
"Black color with matching black cable, Darth Vader approved"
????
&
"USA NSA: approval failed: they were not able to read what people typed"

Wow.... just wow =\


----------



## Chewy (Sep 10, 2006)

as long as you know all your main keys your good. nice paint job.


----------



## stealthfighter (Sep 13, 2006)

What's the appeal of a blank keyboard? Typos would increace by 20x.. o.o


----------



## Chewy (Sep 13, 2006)

Das says it will increase your typing speed from not looking at the keyboard ever.


----------



## bruins004 (Sep 13, 2006)

I would never spend $90 on a keyboard, but I gotta say it does look nice and the mechanics look great.  By not looking at the keyboard def. speeds things up.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 13, 2006)

hey i spent a hundred on my g15... ive typed on one of those das keyboards and theres no comparison. everything is just perfect on them. i would like to see lables on everything but the normal keys such as prtscrn ect but what can ya do.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 13, 2006)

KennyT772 said:


> hey i spent a hundred on my g15... ive typed on one of those das keyboards and theres no comparison. everything is just perfect on them. i would like to see lables on everything but the normal keys such as prtscrn ect but what can ya do.



very true to bad I type with 4 fingers though


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 14, 2006)

biggest gimmick going if you ask me lol, 90$ aswell !!!


  brainwave, ive just invented a cool mouse, its black and has no buttons  but i say its the coolest dam mouse on this planet  

pm me for orders only $45 mua hahahahahaha


----------



## w32 (Sep 14, 2006)

I like the looks of that might have to try taht on a old keyboard i have laying around.


----------



## devinXkillyou (Sep 24, 2006)

its a good idea, and would save you alot of money, but i would still have to go with the Das Keyboard. like WazzleDoodle said, the spraypaint would wear off and look bad.


----------

